# There's an alien in my Skyline!



## Silver (19/3/18)

Oh my word, check this 







An alien looking formation cruising out the juice flow of my Skyline!! I know the juice can go darker over time but never seen this before !

Has this happened to anyone ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/3/18)

I have noticed this on my skyline also @Silver ..none of my other RTAs does this....weird indeed

My OCD kills me on this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (19/3/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, check this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like the inside should be look similar to one of these

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/18)

When last did you use the skyline?
This is what alien juice is supposed to look like. Clearly something wrong with yours.


----------



## Pixstar (19/3/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, check this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve experienced that with tobacco juices on my Goblin Mini V3’s


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/3/18)

The last time I had seen such a thing was when I had thrown a cigarette butt in the toilet seat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (19/3/18)

It’s because it’s a HE device so for that price you should expect to get a little something extra

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DougP (19/3/18)

Maybe it converts PG to tar

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Halfdaft (19/3/18)

Have you changed juices recently?
I've had my skyline for 3 days now and I've had this happen a few times, I find that it's caused by 2 different juices coming into contact with each other.


----------



## Silver (19/3/18)

Lol, this is just too funny

Same juice for a long time in here - its LIT Sidechick
This wick is on about its fourth tankful - so about 12ml or so
Havent noticed it before
Device has been in daily use

When i saw that "alien" i had to take a picture of it

Aliens or no aliens the flavour is out of this world!
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dewald (19/3/18)

I have the same happening with my Skyline. It seems to only happen with sweet and tobacco juices though. I'm using it as my "time to rewick" meter.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Walruigi (19/3/18)

Come forth and drink the waters of the Glow, for this ancient weapon of war is our salvation, it is the very symbol of Atom's glory! 

Seriously though it looks kinda like a nuclear explosion.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/18)

Dewald said:


> I have the same happening with my Skyline. It seems to only happen with sweet and tobacco juices though. I'm using it as my "time to rewick" meter.



lol that's probably true @Dewald. I want to keep on going to see if it gets worse on further tank fills. But the flavour is still right up there at the moment so I will soldier on  

Who knows what formation I may get next - haha


----------



## Silver (19/3/18)

Walruigi said:


> Come forth and drink the waters of the Glow, for this ancient weapon of war is our salvation, it is the very symbol of Atom's glory!
> 
> Seriously though it looks kinda like a nuclear explosion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Lol @Walruigi !
It does look like a nuclear explosion


----------



## zadiac (19/3/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, check this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many times @Silver. It is residual juice from the coil that has been darkened by the heat. Sometimes it makes its way to the feeding holes. Nothing to worry about imo.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny (19/3/18)

I have that happen every time I use a bakery juice that’s over sweetened, XXX and red pill I don’t same as my DIY. I attribute it to the sweetener burning to the coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/3/18)

Oh dear. My Skyclone has the same disease @Silver. I was sure it couldn't cross species.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Oh dear. My Skyclone has the same disease @Silver. I was sure it couldn't cross species.
> View attachment 126801



It's a magic dragon!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/3/18)

Silver said:


> It's a magic dragon!!


YES IT IS

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (24/3/18)

We are just missing a yellow submarine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cor (24/3/18)

Christos said:


> We are just missing a yellow submarine


I am the walrus

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (24/3/18)

Cor said:


> I am the walrus


Goo goo goo jube!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/4/18)

@Sash


----------

